# Unable to open my excel files



## mard (Feb 3, 2005)

I've been using excel for years. Tonight I could not open any of my excel files. I get the permanent hour glass and have to open the Windows Task Manager and end the task. So, suddenly excel stops working. I'm baffled!

Here's my system summary:

OS Name	Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition
Version	5.1.2600 Service Pack 2 Build 2600
OS Manufacturer	Microsoft Corporation
System Manufacturer	Compaq
System Model	DSDT
System Type	X86-based PC
Processor	x86 Family 15 Model 1 Stepping 2 GenuineIntel ~1595 Mhz
BIOS Version/Date	Compaq 686Y2 v1.05, 9/6/2001
SMBIOS Version	2.3
Windows Directory	C:\WINDOWS
System Directory	C:\WINDOWS\system32
Boot Device	\Device\HarddiskVolume1
Locale	United States
Time Zone	Eastern Standard Time
Total Physical Memory	512.50 MB
Available Physical Memory	73.89 MB
Total Virtual Memory	2.00 GB
Available Virtual Memory	1.96 GB
Page File Space	1.22 GB

Thanks for any ideas on how I ought to proceed. 

Should I reinstall Excel??

Thanks for suggestions. This is my first post to the Tech Support Forum.

mard


----------



## mard (Feb 3, 2005)

*registry fix programs?*

Hi,

Forgot to mention that I did reboot of course, to no avail.

There are a bunch of registry repair programs out there. Some not so good, some good? Any thoughts on these.

Thanks for suggestions along these lines, or any other lines :smile: 

mard


----------



## mard (Feb 3, 2005)

*looks serious*

Well, I ran the "Detect and Repair" under Help on my Excel Book 1, and this led to my reinstalling Microsoft Office Xp Small Business. Still the same: any excel file I try to open hangs. 

Then I thought I'd check my Microsoft Word... :laugh: I can't even open that. So, to pursue the baseball analogy, I can't even get to first base with Word. At least with Excel I can get to first base but can't get any further: no files will open.

So, should I :laugh: or just  or ??

Looks like my registry is corrupted, huh?

mard


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF.

Some quick thoughts:

Have you applied all Office Service Packs?
Do other programmes (non MS) work OK?
Any other general problems with the PC?

Perhaps try a Repair on Windows?

Let us know if any of these helps.

Regards


----------



## mard (Feb 3, 2005)

*Thanks for response*

My PC had been working pretty nicely. I use Excel and Word pretty heavily and was shocked when suddenly I could not open one of my favorite and most useful excel files, then found I couldn't open any other excel files, then tried to open Word and, as I said, couldn't get to first base with Word. (This was after I had reinstalled office from the CD.)

Everythings seems to be ok, except now I can't do a system scan under Norton Anti-Virus. I cleck the button, get the hour glass briefly, then nothing. I have Norton Internet Security installed and have used it for quite a while.

Then I went to the Symantec Help and tried their Automated Support Assistant but haven't been able to allow the Active X controls. I found that I'm already at the Default level on the Firewall tab. So that's as far as I've gotten there.

I'm not sure if I've applied all Office Service Packs but I've been using Office for over two years now I think with no problems until now. 

I have not tried the Repair option on Windows. Thanks for suggesting that. I'll try that next and let you know.

Thanks again,
mard

ps. Just noticed there's a media content CD with the Office XP CD. Maybe I should give that a whirl? But first I'll see what Repair does.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Norton - well, that could have something to do with it. Have a look here

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/329820/

Regards


----------



## mard (Feb 3, 2005)

*YES, Norton did have something to do with it!*

I checked the link you gave me, but before I tried to go through those suggestions, I tried one other thing.

I disabled my Norton Internet Security Personal Firewall for five minutes.

During that five minutes I was able to open any and all excel files! Norton AntiVirus had been blocking access to my excel files. Why?, I have no idea. I can find no mention of MS Office anywhere in my Norton stuff. 

Anyway, I feel better now.

There are other AntiVirus programs around. I may try http://www.grisoft.com/doc/1
and get rid of Norton altogether. I've had to turn off the Firewall just to receive email in Microsoft Outlook. Clearly, the Personal Firewall has become overactive -- maybe it's thyroid has gone hyper!

Marden


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi Marden

Glad you're sorted. As soon as you mentioned Norton, alarm bells started ringing! Norton checks each Office file before you open it - that can cause delays in opening.

Searching this forum for threads on Norton will reveal that many folks reckon Norton is not the best. Many consider it bloated and resource hungry. AVG is excellent - I use it myself and it is light and effective (and free!!). For a good firewall try Zonealarm - they have a free version or a paid version.

Regards


----------



## mard (Feb 3, 2005)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for the further advice, Iain, and glad you use AVG too. Thanks for the tip about Zonealarm. Sounds like everyone finds Norton pretty cumbersome. Too bad. It was great once.

Oh, and I've just switched to Firefox 1.5 from IE. Runs much faster!

Thanks,
Marden :sayyes: :sayyes:


----------

